
Plane Crash Parachute Protection - vinnyglennon
https://www.facebook.com/DavidAvocadoWolfe/videos/10153235857716512/
======
saganus
This is quite interesting.

However I think another good use would be to pre-load the passengers into
these pods, and then attach it to the plane for take off. That way you could
probably make things a bit more efficient.

Maybe just for cargo since passengers might have a lot of use cases not
covered by this design but I'm guessing for loading and unloading ship
containers it could work.

Probably it's an engineering challenge not worth the cost (yet), but it
definitely looks like something could be worked out starting with this idea,
no?

